# Entrada auxiliar (jack) a un radio por pilas ?



## mawilow (Jul 21, 2006)

Tengo un radio casette portatil, es decir, por pilas, que ademas reproduce cds y queria sacarle una entrada auxiliar tipo jack para conectar el mp3 y escucharlo atraves de los altavoces de la radio.

En su defecto si alguien me pudiera decir otra alternativa de escuchar el mp3 por unos altavoces que me la diga. Yo he pensado en conectar el mp3 y los altavoces mediante un amplificador, pero que yo sepa los unicos amplificador que conozco son los que se les pone a la radio del coche que cogen la alimentacion de la bateria del coche y a mi me gustria que el amplificador fuese por pilas, es decir, portatil. ¿existe algun amplificador por pilas o por baterias recargables?


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 21, 2006)

se puede hacer conectas los dos altavoces a la salida Jack y con este amplificador que te dejo te va a servir
http://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nostalgiccristalradioet8.gif
este amplificador va a 9 voltios


----------



## mawilow (Jul 21, 2006)

muchisimas gracias alfgu pero no se interpretar ese esquema que me envias, soy novato, si me pudieras decir alguna web donde poder aprender que significan esos simbolos y a montar el circuito te lo agradeceria. Es que nunca he hecho un circuito, ¿es muy complicado?


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 21, 2006)

Yo tambien soy un aficionado que practicamente estoy empezando aunque llevo unos meses pero de todas las maneras para sacarte de dudas metete en el google y busca "simbologia ó simbolos de electronica" y te salen un monton de paginas con simbolos.


----------



## mawilow (Jul 22, 2006)

muchas gracias por la información, ahora la siguiente duda que tengo es como pido los componentes en la tienda???

nunca he comprado estas cosas y no se como pedirlos, no la quiero cagar, ¿que le digo? dame un LM358N y una resistencia de 10 kilo-ohmnios y otra de ¿key=a 500k_LIM?(no se que quiere decir esto), tambien un condensador de 10 micro faradios y otro de 100 nano faradios. No se si me entendera el de la tienda.

Otra cosa, en el enlace que me pasas hay dos esquemas de cirutos, ¿el esquema de arriba para que es?, y por lo que veo este amplificador solo es para un altavoz ¿o estoy equivocado?, me gustaria que fuese para dos altavoces, es decir, para que se escuche en estereo. 

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 22, 2006)

vayamos por partes, 
El de la tienda de electronica te va a entender a la perfeccion, si ves que no lo entiendes muy bien imprime el esquema y lo llevas tal cual y el de la tienda te irá dando los componentes o los apuntas en un papel (es lo que hago yo) y luego los vas pinchando para no liarte, en el esquema, cada componente que te da el de la tienda con el que te viene en el esquema.

Siento que solo sea de una salida pero con alguna modificacion que otra ó haciendo otro segundo amplificador se puede solucionar y poder poner dos altavoces.

El esquema que hay encima es el de una radio de Galena ó Diodo de Germanio (son las de por allá los años 1920-30, las que no utilizaban corriente pero para oirse se necesitaba un auricular de minimo 2000 Ohmnios)

La verdad que todavia no lo he hecho por falta de tiempo, pero te dejo la pagina donde lo encontré, http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/024/ esta en inglés pero bueno con un buen diccionario o un traductor on-line se puede sacar adelante


----------



## mawilow (Jul 22, 2006)

ok, ya lo veo todo mas claro, no se me habia ocurrido llevarle el esquema al de la tienda y eso de ir pinchando los componentes en el papel tambien es muy buena idea.

con respecto al esquema de arriba todavia no me ha quedado muy claro ¿hace falta que haga ese circuito tambien? o coon el de abajo me basta, y tengo que hacer dos, uno para el altavoz izquierdo y otro para el derecho ¿no?.

ya aprovecho y comento otra duda: he podido conseguir un amplificador estereo para el coche de 2x40W con entrada RCA(lo cual me facilita el conectar la entrada jack para el mp3), pero mi duda es ¿puedo alimentar dicho amplificador con pilas?. Es que si fuese posible me ahorraria el hacer el circuito.

Gracias.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 22, 2006)

el esquema de arriba como te dije es un esquema de una radio de galena, descartalo, y el amplificador 2x40w como lo alimentes con pilas no te duran ni un segundo, el amplificador que te he puesto por lo que se ve es solo para una salida, entonces no estaria de menos hacer el mismo amplificador para poder hacerlo con 2 salidas, a no ser que alguien mas experto que yo tenga otra idea y lo pueda modificar, en el caso ese lo puedes poner en paralelo y provar si lo puedes hacer alimentandoles los 2 con la misma pila de 9 voltios o en su defecto poner 2 pilas de 9V es decir alimentarlo con 18, 
De todas las maneras si tienes altavoces en el ordenador, puedes hacer una prueba, como funcionan a 12 voltios puedes mirar a ver lo que te duran las pilas y si duran lo suficiente para tus propositos puedes abrirlos y hacer una replica del amplificador que tienen, y yo creo que es mas facil.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 25, 2006)

Hola de nuevo mawilow mira este otro amplificador http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.pl?mini_amplificadorfier_lm386.jps


----------



## illoo (Nov 26, 2008)

no me a quedado claro  ¿¿¿ ? me podeis decir si puedo quitarle el amplificador a una radio para ponerlo en 1 mp3 con unos altavoces o sacar la salida para el mp3 directamente ?
gracias


----------

